# SISTEMA - Problem mit Bibliotheken



## Naish2010 (4 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

bei mir ist folgendes Problem aufgetreten: 
Wenn man größere Bibliotheken öffnen möchte dauert es eine Ewigkeit bis diese geladen werden. Auch wenn man ein wenig zwischen den Bibliotheken hin und her wechseln möchte, muss jedes Mal die Bibliothek vollständig geladen werden, was das ganze sehr umständlich macht. Gibt es irgendeine Lösung wie auf die Bibliotheken schneller zugegriffen werden kann?
Und ein weiteres Problem:
In der Hilfe steht, dass ein Zugriff auf die Bibliotheken nur von lokalen Laufwerken und nicht von Netzlaufwerken möglich ist. Weiß jemand wie es trotzdem gehen kann?

Vielen Dank schnonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Naish2010 (6 Oktober 2010)

Ist das Problem noch bei keinem aufgetreten, dass das Laden größerer Bibliotheken extrem lange dauert?


----------



## Safety (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ja kann schon nerven.
Ein Lösung habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## neon (5 September 2011)

Hallo,
sorry das ich dieses Thema nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich denke das ist immer aktuell.

Ich versuche grade mein erstes Projekt in Sistema anzulegen, aber mit den Pilz Bibliotheken habe ich so meine Probleme.
Manche funktionieren ja wenigstens, wenn auch extrem langsam.
Und andere kann ich garnicht öffnen z.B. die Pilz_eingang_de.slb? 

Was soll ich hiervon halten? Pilz hat doch auch eine eigene Software, wenn ich mich nicht irre...

Ich habe es schon auf zwei Rechnern mit Windows7 und XP versucht, jedesmal kommt die Fehlermeldung:
"Bei dem Verbindungsaufbau zur Datenbank ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"

Ich muss ein Pnoz S3c Projektieren... :sad:

Kann man eigentlich ein Gerät zur Not auch selber anlegen? 

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Tommi (5 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem auch gehabt. Habe aber z.Zt. eine andere Baustelle.

Schick doch mal eine Mail an: support@pilz.com

Die antworten schnell.

Ergebnis bitte mitteilen. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## neon (6 September 2011)

Hallo,
folgende Antwort habe ich von Pilz erhalten:



> [FONT=&quot]PILZ Bibliotheken für Sistema unterstützen diese nur bis Version 1.1.2. Einen Support für Sistema kann durch PILZ nicht geleistet werden, da es sich hierbei um kein PILZ-Produkt handelt. Bitte wenden Sie dich zwecks Support an den Anbieter von Sistema.[/FONT]


gute Antwort oder?
Ich habe Version 1.1.4 installiert, muss ich jetzt 1.1.2 installieren damit alle Bibliotheken funktionieren?? :sb7:

//Edit:
ich habe jetzt eine email an den Sistema Support geschrieben, mal sehen was da zurück kommt...


----------



## Tommi (6 September 2011)

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## moeins (7 September 2011)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit den Bibliotheken.
Wenn ich mehr als fünf lokale Bibliotheken hinzufüge, verschwinden die anderen beim nächsten öffnen des Programmes.
Ich habe z.B. alle Eaton/Moeller Bibliotheken lokal geladen, beim nächsten Aufruf waren sie alle wieder verschwunden...:roll:


----------



## jora (7 September 2011)

neon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> folgende Antwort habe ich von Pilz erhalten:
> 
> gute Antwort oder?
> ...



Ich denk ich weiß wieso PILZ kein Update machen will. Das Pilz-eigene Programm PAScal unterstützt nur Bibliotheken bis Version 1.1.2. Wäre ja nicht sehr geschickt, wenn die die Kompatibilität für ihr eigenes Programm verlieren würden.

Mir ist das aufgefallen, als ich eine aktuelle Bib von Schmersal importieren wollte.

Gruß


----------



## Safety (7 September 2011)

Hallo,
sorry war die letzten Tage unterwegs.
Also das ist ein Problem und ich kann nicht wirklich weiter helfen werde aber versuchen dies bei meinem Arbeitgeber  dies an entsprechender stelle vorzutragen. 
Also man kann in Sistema auf einfache Weise auch ein Subsystem mit Herstellerangaben anlegen. 
Oder sende mal Deine Email per PM dann sehe ich wie ich Dir helfen kann.


----------



## Tommi (11 September 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Also man kann in Sistema auf einfache Weise auch ein Subsystem mit Herstellerangaben anlegen.


 
Hallo Dieter,

das ist ja das, was Siemens macht. Keine Bibliothek ihrer Produkte, sondern einfach Projekte anlegen, aus welchen man die SB's
kopieren kann.

Ich glaube, daß das Ganze ein Problem von Sistema ist. Ich habe jetzt
das erste Mal dienstlich ein größeres Projekt gemacht, Sistema wird
irgendwie immer langsamer.

Spielt auch keine Rolle, ob mit WIN xp oder WIN 7.

Vielleicht sollte Pilz es so machen wie Siemens, ich wäre damit zufrieden.

Mit den Siemens-Daten kann man arbeiten, mit denen von Pilz nicht.

Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines Besseren belehren. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (11 September 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
wie Du schon festgestellt hast liegt das an der Sistema Software.
Siemens hat hier Projekte erstellt um die Probleme der Software zu umgehen, aber dadurch auch wieder neue schwerwiegende geschaffen.
Die Projektdateien sind veränderbar dies bedeutet für den Anwender er ist für den richtigen Inhalt verantwortlich. 
Bibliotheken sind nicht veränderbar und somit hat der Anwender eine Rechtssicherheit, dass die Daten vom Hersteller sind und als Referenzdaten dienen.
Es wird aber an dem Problem gearbeitet, es soll wohl eine Einheitsdatenblatt geben welches diese Probleme beendet, wenn dann alle Hersteller mitmachen.


----------



## Tommi (11 September 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

Danke für die Info.

Wenn Du was näheres weißt, bitte posten.

Schönen Sonntagabend und Guten Wochenstart.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

